# New aeropress filter on Kickstarter



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this but I'm certainly interested

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ameuus/ameuus-micro-filters-specially-designed-for-the-ae


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

look really good the difference between the two metal filters and paper was big, they still have some good deals there.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone actually ever tasted any difference between different types/makes of metal filters for the Aeropress? I tried both a mesh and a perforated disc and have been unable to differentiate them

I can say however I actually prefer the paper ones, after a good few years using the device. Did Aerobie ever make a metal filter of their own? some may say no, why would they with repeat paper sales. Well I would say to that, that most Aeropress users never got to the bottom of their own paper filter stash before they stopped using the Aeropress entirely and found a new hobby.

Emperor's new clothes? maybe. Worth the kickstarter wait and see? no. Do yourselves a favour, try choosing one (or maybe two, for less) on Amazon (or competitors) and get it next day.


----------



## katelyncommon (Oct 16, 2018)

this is really cool! I love the paper filters because its cleaner but hate the waste


----------



## ameuus (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Syenitic, you are indeed correct that metal filters in general yield very similar taste profiles.

As micro component designers, our curiosity also started when we first purchased an inexpensive metal filter from Amazon. We noticed that the metal filter creates bolder flavours, but after purchasing 5 filters we were not able find a durable and easy to clean filter that created a clean brew. So we think your advice to purchase any existing metal filters online to try out is a great idea!

The thing about the AeroPress is that there are so many different ways (also using many different accessories available) to brew a cup of coffee. It also provides you with a lot of control and flexibility to experiment with different recipes. You are correct that it definitely is not for everyone. This is also the case with our filters, it is for a very specific group of AeroPress users looking to solve a very specific problem.

Our inspiration and motivation came when we met the competitors at the Toronto AeroPress Competition. The passion, knowledge, and sense of community shown by the competitors is really the reason why we decided to create the filters. To see a glimpse of how big this community is, do check out the World AeroPress Competition coming up next week in Sydney, where all the global competitors meet to compete. https://www.worldaeropresschampionship.com/

Our campaign is ending in 10 days, and I would be happy to answer any questions that anyone may have. =)

Thank you!

Ricci @ameuus


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Interesting... I wonder how this technology would affect taste of espresso if incorporated into the portafilter basket?


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

I like the carrying case and the 'drying disk'. I would buy just for that as I have never have a good way to carry the disc or dry them, although it looks like the campaign is over now.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

blicero said:


> I like the carrying case and the 'drying disk'. I would buy just for that as I have never have a good way to carry the disc or dry them, although it looks like the campaign is over now.


Can't you just put the disc in the cap of the aeropress & push the plunger down so the air dries it? Should think it's a good place ti store it too.


----------

